# New Toro Powermax 1028 OHXE 2018



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Hello guys my question is I just got my New Powermax 2018 OHXE I adjusted everything correctly but in idle my blower ever so slightly keeps creeping backwards in any gear the machine works great in every gear only issue is that in idle in any gear it creeps slow in reverse I read something that you have to adjust both disks inside the machine can anyone tell me how to go about this procedure is it easy just don’t feel like taking to dealer I’m pretty handy so any suggestions would be great thanks guys


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

check your pm's


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd look it up but I need the actual model number and first three of the serial.

Since you say it creeps in all gears have you checked to make sure you have some slack in the drive engagement handles cable ?? Sounds like the friction disc is a hair too close and it's just enough to move it. If that's the case you need to correct it as that can cause a lot of wear if it's that close and hitting all the time.


See page 20 for adjustment of drive cable. https://www.toro.com/getpub/119460
*If* this is your machine. I'm guessing it's a Model 38802

.


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

I adjusted cable correctly loosened all way still creeps back a lot of people are telling me it could just be the vibration it happens a lot on models I never had a blower do this


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

taxihacker said:


> I adjusted cable correctly loosened all way still creeps back a lot of people are telling me it could just be the vibration it happens a lot on models I never had a blower do this


* Could be a wrong belt on there. Anyhoo, ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I think it just needs to be broken in and it will go away on it self


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Checking and Adjusting the
Traction Cable
Service Interval: After the first 2 hours—Inspect the
traction cable and adjust it if necessary.
Yearly—Inspect the traction cable and adjust or
replace it if necessary.
If the machine does not drive in the forward or reverse speeds
or *it drives when you release the traction lever, adjust the
traction cable*.
With the traction lever disengaged, check the pin in the
elongated slot in the left side of the machine above the tire.
There should be a gap of 1 to 1.5 mm (1/32 to 1/16 inch)
from the front of the slot to the front edge of the pin (Figure
43)

1. Pin
2. 1 to 1.5 mm (1/32 to 1/16 inch)
If the left (traction) cable is not properly adjusted, do the
following steps:
1. Loosen the jam nut.
2. Loosen or tighten the turnbuckle to adjust the pin until
it is the proper gap from the front edge of the slot.
3. Tighten the jam nut (Figure 44).
Figure 44
1. Jam nut 2. Turnbuckle


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

how are you making out with the unit now?


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

I have two different Simplicity 860's that do the same thing. great machines so I just deal with it as it doesn't go very far backwards on its own.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

My 2002 Ariens has done this from day one. I emailed Ariens about it back then and they gave me some line about how it does that because it's so well balanced. I guess that probably contributes but I think the main reason is because it vibrates so much. When I need to walk away from it I leave it pointed downhill and it stays put, hasn't been a big deal.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

all 5 of my 2 stage units (older Toros and Craftsman) do this a bit when on level concrete or asphalt, I always thought was just vibration. I have small blocks of wood for wheel chocks. The newer OHV machines I have worked on seem to have less vibration and didn't do this.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

taxihacker said:


> I adjusted cable correctly loosened all way still creeps back a lot of people are telling me it could just be the vibration it happens a lot on models I never had a blower do this



I have an 8hp Allis Chalmers blower(big heavy machine) that moves backwards on its own due to vibration while sitting on concrete.I've seen others do it,it's not all that uncommon.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Buttchet said:


> I have two different Simplicity 860's that do the same thing. great machines so I just deal with it as it doesn't go very far backwards on its own.


My Allis Chalmers Sno-Pro I mention above is a Simplicity 870 of another color.It does the same.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

looks like taxihacker is a hit and gone member,


----------

